# Halloween costumes!!



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Here is my costume. me and Baby went as an Indian and a war pony


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

and this is my mom and her costume she is a Naavi from Avatar


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Woah! That's amazing!! You're pony looks really cute, too. The horses from the Indian Village in "Spirit: Stallion of the Cimmaron" came to mind


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I love the Avatar one


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

*please? *

Hey guys!!! I'm asking you to do a HUGE favor for me and to vote for my costume..My horse and I were a fireman and dalmation. I hand made the sleazy hood and painted all the spots by myself. I worked so hard on it and now I need your help so I can possibly win 250 dollars from horseloverz.com so i can help out my mom and pay for some horse tack we need. She has been working so hard to support my passion of horses, we have had to sell a lot of my things so we can have money for tack, board, horse shows, etc. So this prize money would mean alot!!

So click the link below and vote for my costume! It would mean so much to me if you did 

Here is a picture of the costume that you will see in the link below










Thank You so much!!!!!

Contests on Facebook

contest link^^^


----------

